# Passat V6 30V tearing into cylinder head, any tips or tricks?



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

Short history:

Misfire Cyl 3. Replace plugs, run fuel injector cleaner. Still misfire 3. Had the mechanic check the cable, coil, and injector by replacing those parts. Still missed on Cyl 3, so he put the original parts back (since they weren't the problem). Compression was 180 pounds in that cylinder.

The mechanic recommended to check the valves on that cylinder to see if any didn't rebound properly. He suspects a broken valve spring or something similar.

At this point I will be getting into the cylinder heads to check those. In addition, I need to replace the cam chain tensioner seals, as well as the timing belt. Both of those need needed to be replaced anyway.

Are there any tips on what to look for, or tricks for keeping the timing correct even when replacing those belts? Is there a TDC position I should turn the engine to before I start taking things apart so that I have a neutral I can set back to? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

you must invest into a bentley repair manual, maybe chilton is cheaper, but a used bentley is still better. the only way. i pray nothing serious happens to mine and i wont have to layout the100$ for a bentley manual.
this car is great but all the little things are broken.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

If you have 180 PSI on that cylinder, it might be more prudent to look elsewher for the problem. Check the vacuum lines for leaks, relpace the spark plugs with OEM spec NGK's properly gapped.


----------

